# stomach & intestines



## chanaka (Apr 10, 2010)

I was browsing through the old posts cause I wanted to learn little bit about feeding raw beef.

I saw some postings stating that people wouldn't or shouldn't feed stomach & intestines to the dog. Can somebody please tell me what the reason is?

Also do you think that beef ribs are safe with a 3 month old puppy?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

They wouldn't eat intestines in the wild. They usually remove the intestines and move them to the side when they open up the belly. Often they will open up the stomach, empty the contents and eat the empty stomach. The stomach is called "green tripe". 

Green tripe is the unprocessed stomach with contents emptied. It is OK to feed. Finding it is very very difficult. You won't find it in grocery stores or anywhere else human food is sold. Once the stomach has been processed, it is white and is nutritionless. You can find it in grocery stores but it's not worth feeding.

From David Mech's Wolves: Behavior, Ecology and Conservation (2003):

_"Wolves usually tear into the body cavity of large prey and...consume the larger internal organs, such as lungs, heart and liver. The large rumen [, which is one of the main stomach chambers in large ruminant herbivores,]...is usually punctured during removal and its contents spilled. The vegetation in the intestinal tract is of no interest to the wolves, but the stomach lining and intestinal wall are consumed, and their contents further strewn about the kill site."_
-p123

_"To grow and maintain their own bodies, wolves need to ingest all the major parts of their herbivorous prey, except the plants in the digestive system."_ 
-p124

Beef ribs are ok to feed your pup. Depending on the breed you could feed one rib at a time or feed a half or full rack still attached. Smaller dogs should get single ribs, larger breeds need several ribs still attached to each other.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, I thought we had this conversation before and you said that the wolves DID not eat the stomcah so as no reason that green tripe to be a necessary component for dogs in their diet, now that I'm hearing you a second time it's as if you are almost telling people to feed green tripe.

The green tripe I get does not come full of grass or hay, it is only the enzymes, lactic acids and the naturally occuring lactibacillus that is useful and of course the smell. 
I believe the probiotic effect is what causes the dogs not to eat sooo much grass.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

When it comes to all these discussions about green tripe and stomach etc. I say, If you want to feed it, and pay for it, and put the effort into getting it etc, then go for it. It won't hurt your dog, it may like whiteleo says, stop your dog from eating grass. There may be some nutrients that the dog gets out of it, but who knows really. Will your dog be ok if you choose not to feed such things? Yes, a raw diet is compeletly balanced with muscle meat, bones and organs. So do what you please...to each his own.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> So, I thought we had this conversation before and you said that the wolves DID not eat the stomcah so as no reason that green tripe to be a necessary component for dogs in their diet, now that I'm hearing you a second time it's as if you are almost telling people to feed green tripe.


No, maybe I haven't been clear. I have always told people that wolves/dogs shake out the contents of the stomach before eating the stomach of prey animals. My dogs do this with rabbits. What I have said is that green tripe is not the super food many claim it to be. It is an animal part just like any other animal part, no more or less valuable than the others.



> The green tripe I get does not come full of grass or hay, it is only the enzymes, lactic acids and the naturally occuring lactibacillus that is useful and of course the smell.
> I believe the probiotic effect is what causes the dogs not to eat sooo much grass.


This is where we differ. The enzymes and other chemicals in green tripe are designed to digest grass, weeds, leaves, and twigs. Those are the tihngs that herbivores eat but not our dogs. Those things are not much use to our dogs. They don't hurt them. They are inocuous. They do nothing. I don't think there is any probiotic effect from green tripe that aids in the digestion of meat, bones, and organs. Only plant matter. Why would a herbivore need to have anything in its stomach to aid in the digestion of meat, bones, or organs?

BTW: I don't think dogs eat grass for the probiotic effect. Probiotics are not necessary or helpful in a healthy person or animal.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Then tell me why the wolves eat the stomach, if we aren't feeding the stomach to our dogs in any form then we aren't feeding a complete prey model raw diet, there must be something that the wolves get from eating that stomach don't you think?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

A dawg duz ate de stumik of a wuff. I no he duz.

How long duz it tak raw food to dijest? Ifn day ate it in da mornin, win duz it com out da utter ind?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Doc said:


> A dawg duz ate de stumik of a wuff. I no he duz.
> 
> How long duz it tak raw food to dijest? Ifn day ate it in da mornin, win duz it com out da utter ind?


Is this post serious??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats just Doc! you have to know his previous post to understands him. He's a character.....


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Doc said:


> A dawg duz ate de stumik of a wuff. I no he duz.
> 
> How long duz it tak raw food to dijest? Ifn day ate it in da mornin, win duz it com out da utter ind?


lol omg


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Y it shor iz. 

Butt nobuddy antster my queston. How long duz it tak raw food ta dijest? Y'll pose to no all dis stuff. Now hep me out.

Tater been aten raw foodz an hisn belly is bout to dragg da grount. Poor Lucy iza all skidderish but Mutt he dont gib a dayum.:smile:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

now it's just getting annoying.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> A dawg duz ate de stumik of a wuff. I no he duz.
> 
> How long duz it tak raw food to dijest? Ifn day ate it in da mornin, win duz it com out da utter ind?


Wow, haven't seen Doc post in a while :biggrin:




Jem said:


> now it's just getting annoying.


He's been around a long time. Hasn't posted since you've been a member so you're not used to it... take it with a grain of salt :wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doc said:


> Y it shor iz.
> 
> Butt nobuddy antster my queston. How long duz it tak raw food ta dijest? Y'll pose to no all dis stuff. Now hep me out.
> 
> Tater been aten raw foodz an hisn belly is bout to dragg da grount. Poor Lucy iza all skidderish but Mutt he dont gib a dayum.:smile:


Hey Doc!!! Where ya been. I've missed you around here. Thought you might be dead or sumtin. hehe It takes about 4 to 6 hours for raw food to digest. My dogs meals usually come out the back end sometime the next day.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Doc said:


> Y it shor iz.
> 
> Butt nobuddy antster my queston. How long duz it tak raw food ta dijest? Y'll pose to no all dis stuff. Now hep me out.
> 
> Tater been aten raw foodz an hisn belly is bout to dragg da grount. Poor Lucy iza all skidderish but Mutt he dont gib a dayum.:smile:


Hey!! :biggrin: I haven't been on here for a while, but I did notice that you haven't either. 
Sometimes Owen won't go for 2 days. I don't worry as long as he doesn't look like he is any kind of distress because of it. BUT, if he doesn't go after that second day, I will start getting concerned and make sure that he isn't dehydrated, he isn't getting too much bone and he is given enough time to go #2. :wink: Titus on the other hand can eat a meal and go within 8 hours. When he gets 2 meals a day, he will go twice a day.
How long has it been since they have gone??


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Hey!! :biggrin: I haven't been on here for a while, but I did notice that you haven't either.
> Sometimes Owen won't go for 2 days. I don't worry as long as he doesn't look like he is any kind of distress because of it. BUT, if he doesn't go after that second day, I will start getting concerned and make sure that he isn't dehydrated, he isn't getting too much bone and he is given enough time to go #2. :wink: Titus on the other hand can eat a meal and go within 8 hours. When he gets 2 meals a day, he will go twice a day.
> How long has it been since they have gone??


Tanks fer all da hep. Day all duin ok rite now. I wuz hepin out wid a pup convertin it to raw food an da lady wuz all skimmish bout it and wanit ta no when hern dawg wuz gonna poop.

Iz told her not ta worre dat her dayum mutt wood sheeit when momma nature call her, but she dentent lik my anzer.

So nowz Ill tel her som war beteen 4 rs ta 2 dayz, dat shood shut her up. Me and Tater goin fishin - time fer sum cat feesh and hush pupies


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> now it's just getting annoying.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wots da madder wid her? She sound like dem utter foks on dem thraeds. No funin wid her, she to hi cottin fer me?.:frown:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Doc said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> > now it's just getting annoying.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Iz ain't mockin nobuddy. I ben a feedin raw before it wuz eber rit bout. My dawgs getz da sam food as me, maw, and paw. 

U wanna com ober and ate possium one nite?


----------

